# i'll never forget...



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

the view from the top of the World Trade Towers








obin


----------



## gtivr4 (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: i'll never forget... (Obin Robinson)*

I don't think anyone will forget.
I fund it only appropriate that its raining here, and is a very dark and gloomy day (in Vermont).


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: i'll never forget... (Obin Robinson)*

Hey guys, same here. I just cannot believe it has been a year already.
Back on Sept 26th I printed out the thread that was started here on the Vortex about the planes crashing into the Trade Center. I have had it in my desk here at work and just last week I brought it home. My wife and I read through it and later my mother. Re-reading it was just amazing. The confusion and shock of that day were so evident in all of the posts. It was like stepping back in time and re-living the events as they happend.
"Lets Roll"
-David


----------



## df21084 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: i'll never forget... (Obin Robinson)*

.... watching the news footage of so many Arab people laughing at the deaths of 3,000 innocent people. How pathetic!
God bless America ... today and everyday.


----------



## JerseyFreeze (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: i'll never forget... (df21084)*

quote:[HR][/HR]God bless America ... today and everyday.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: i'll never forget... (JerseyFreeze)*

quote:[HR][/HR]God bless America ... today and everyday.[HR][/HR]​ditto!


----------



## Green-Golf (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: i'll never forget... (Obin Robinson)*

Summer of '79. Pulling into NYC aboard the U.S.S. Fort Snelling, LSD-30. Seeing the Statue of Liberty and the twin towers of the WTC. We had a guy in our division that was afraid of heights and we were teasing him about havint to change the light bulbs in the aircraft beacons on the antenna's on top of the towers.


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: i'll never forget... (Velocity731)*

i've had several people tell me that i was the 1st one to tell them about it happening.....my job and being a moderator on vortex meant that i knew about it almost immediately - and I sent out 30 e-mails within seconds telling people to listen to the news casue this had happened......i'm not sure i want them to remember it was me that told them....but i feel honored that they all said thanks for my informing them - they were all able to stop what they were doing and focus on what was going on......if that is all i leave behind in my life it's enough...i'm saddened and outraged at this all over agin - as well as many more people...we need that - we need to remember......I am a New Yorker - born there and raised there.....and i hurt all over again.


----------



## Mark1 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: i'll never forget... (JettaManDan)*

I will never, ever forget the picture I saw of a man falling headfirst from the WTC tower. I am SO ANGRY that a fellow citizen was forced to die like that. Not here. Not in MY COUNTRY.


----------



## TbonedaddysGLX (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: i'll never forget... (Rabbit)*

does anyone have the thread from last year, i hadn't found the vortex yet(bought the car this past Feb) and would like to read it


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: i'll never forget... (TbonedaddysGLX)*

Yeah, is that thread archived somewhere since N&P forum was deleted?
Otherwise, Rabbit, had you perchanse saved the thread on your computer, or did you simply print it directly. I really would like to re-read that thread.


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: i'll never forget... (ASurroca)*

Unfortunately I printed it directly and didnt print to a file.








I did send an email about a week ago asking if the admins had an export of that particular thread (#98195 I think but I dont have the printout in front of me) but I never heard anything back...
I really is an intense read.....I am kicking myself for not saving it to a file.
-Dave


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: i'll never forget... (Rabbit)*

It can be scanned and OCR'd.


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: i'll never forget... (Hostile)*

Keep your heads up Guys, All of Englands thinking of you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

We got to see that 911 documentry last night here in England, The one filmed by the crew following that rookie Fireman around New York, Wow It kicks you in the teeth to see what really went on that day.








Keep them USA flags flying guys....


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: i'll never forget... (Hostile)*

Hostile, I thought about it but the whole thing has to be almost a full ream of paper. It is just too big.
(thats why I printed it at work...







)
-Dave


----------

